# ph



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey,
I checked my ph last night and it was somewhere between 6.6-6.8. What is the ideal ph for a solitary piranha? Or piranhas in general? I will be adding my driftwood in my tank very soon, finished the final soak with dechlorinator and I am waiting for the wood to dry out







.

Thanks,
Oburi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That ph level is fine. My water is crap with a ph up around 8 and I have never had a problem.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks for the first reply GG!









Oburi


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

its reccomended to be between 6.6-7.6.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Your pH look fine. The pH in my tank is around 7.8-8.2 and my P's are just fine.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

wat do you guys think my ph will do when i drop my driftwood in the tank, raise or fall? how much do you think it will be effected? I put the wood out in the sun to dry.

Oburi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If anything it will lower it but this also depends on how stable your ph is which is based on your KH.


----------

